# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building height in Victoria

## Dan574

Gday guys and thanks in advance. 
Can anyone tell me under rescode on a sloping block does the height of the house start from the slab or natural ground level? 
We have bought a narrow sloping lot, 12.5m wide and 34m deep.  Doesnt sound too bad until you look at the building envelope below and it must be a double story and the front is 1.6m above the road way/footpath. 
The problem is once you go over 3.6m in height, walls above 3.6m must be 1m + .3m for every metre over 3.6m away from the boundary. 
I estimate a double story must be a minimum of 5m high (2.4m x 2 for the interior height plus about 200mm for subfloor)  does this sound right? 
If under rescode they calculate height from natural ground level it will give me  more room to move. 
My plan is to have a garage and rumpus downstairs with a single story house sitting on top possibly stepping up with the slope. 
By the way the garage is allowed in that 4m set back but not the dwelling. 
Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

----------


## intertd6

It normally starts at ground level & then is an average height of the building on the slope not the maximum, some councils may have differences though
regards inter

----------


## jago

Check as you mexicans march to a different drum  :Biggrin:  We can go to 6 metres from natural ground, so all diferent.

----------


## Dan574

thanks guys i appreciate it

----------


## r3nov8or

I also think it's from natural ground at the boundary, i.e. from your neighbours' perspective.

----------


## andy the pm

Look on your local councils website for their Development Control Plan (DCP), this should give you a pretty good idea of what is allowed. 
My local (NSW) states "Height is measured vertically from existing ground level prior to the commencement of any works to the underside of the ceiling in the uppermost habitable room;  It also has a little picture showing how it applies on sloping sites.  http://www.cessnock.nsw.gov.au/resou...%20Housing.pdf  Its on page D.2-11

----------

